# Helmet mount red headlight



## cexshun (Oct 15, 2011)

I realize these are very specific requirement, which is why I came here to ask about it.

I do professional fireworks throughout the year. When firing electronic shows, I often have to read off of a cue sheet while hitting button on the firing panel. Obviously with fireworks, preserving my night vision is rather important. Also, I'll be wearing a hardhat with a face shield. I've spoken at length with my crew, and nobody seems to be able to find a light t fit our needs.

I've tried using theatrical gel on my D10 with the nitecore head mount, but even on high power it filters out 95% of the light to the point of being unusable.

So, my requirements are as follows:
1) Absolutely must be a strong red. Has to be strong enough to be able read a sheet of paper and make out black lettering on a remote/firing panel. Don't care if it has white, we have separate hand held lights for cleanup work where night vision isn't critical.
2) Absolutely must be able to mount on a hardhat. I've tried headlamp harnesses, but they quickly ride up the slippery slopped sides of the helmet. I am willing to screw/glue the light for permanent mounting.

I'd prefer it take AA batteries for convenience, but am willing to sacrifice if I can fit the above 2 requirements. Led/Incan, don't care. Target cost is under $100 per unit.

Can CPF point me in the right direction?


----------



## simples (Oct 15, 2011)

cexshun said:


> I realize these are very specific requirement, which is why I came here to ask about it.
> 
> I do professional fireworks throughout the year. When firing electronic shows, I often have to read off of a cue sheet while hitting button on the firing panel. Obviously with fireworks, preserving my night vision is rather important. Also, I'll be wearing a hardhat with a face shield. I've spoken at length with my crew, and nobody seems to be able to find a light t fit our needs.
> 
> ...



Petzl Duo might work. About $90 brand new on ebay for a headband version. Very robust helmet lamp. Can be helmet fitted as is, or easily converted to the Petzl helmet fixing specification (5 screws) . There is guidance (with links to Petzl specication) on how to do it here;

http://customduo.co.uk/fullface2.aspx

add one of these Red LED units for $18 (right at the bottom of the page).
fits with the existing reflector 

http://customduo.co.uk/sidemodules.aspx

Duo might be a bit overkill, they're normally used by for caving, just a thought. I think bat counters might use the red ones !!????!!!

Runs on AAs


----------



## Pacecar (Oct 15, 2011)

http://www.elusivewildlife.com/products.htm?section=22&p=productMore&iProduct=421


----------



## Blue72 (Oct 15, 2011)

The problem with red light in the outdoors is that it gets absorbed by the open space and darkness easily. So it can be hard to perform the task at hand. 

Have you considered using a dim floody white light. You can still preserve night vision with white light, even when your eyes are in scotopic mode. It just cannot not be as bright as red light. However, it is sometimes easier to see with dimmer white than a brighter red light. The other problem with Red light is that you often turn it to bright enough to be comfortable to see with, but at the same time it becomes to bright to preserve night vision and you should have used a dimmer white anyway.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Oct 15, 2011)

my smaller headlamps can sort of fit under my hard hat. so, maybe you could get a little Zebra H51r and just wear it under the hat. or wear it around your neck like this. if it absolutely has to mount on the hard hat, maybe marry the H51r to the Pelican rubber strap.

*Edit* (10/17) - totally missed the part about the face shield. wearing the lamp under the hat and thus behind the shield would definitely cause glare problems as has been mentioned by others.

*Edit 2* (10/17) - Pelican also makes this helmet mount kit that might be compatible with one of the red light Zebras.


----------



## abbotsmike (Oct 15, 2011)

My petzl tactikka xp adapt has a red diffused filter, and came with a helmet mount pad too! I really like it, it runs on 3AAA's. And is well in budget!


----------



## Bolster (Oct 15, 2011)

Welcome! I WANT YOUR JOB!!! 

Question: Are you talking about preserving night vision DURING the show? How would that be possible? One look at one fireworks display and your night vision's gone for 20 minutes...what am I missing here?

To your question: Someone makes a headlamp that fits in a slot of certain hardhats. Someone help me out here, is it the Petzl Pixa? Compatible with Petzl helmets? Can't remember. For deep red light you might have to use photographic gel filters either behind the lens or on the front.

Here's my solution to a red light on a hard mount--sometimes I mount a red Zebralight below and a white one above.


----------



## FoxFury (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi cexshun

Our Command 20 Tasker-Safety headlamp seems to fit your specs. A silicone strap along with helmet holders (that utilize the side slots on hardhats) can be ordered to secure the light to a hardhat. I'm leaving out links in order to comply with forum rules. 

The mode sequencing on that light was designed specifically for the military. It may or may not be acceptable for your intended use.


----------



## Blue72 (Oct 16, 2011)

Bolster said:


> Question: Are you talking about preserving night vision DURING the show? How would that be possible? One look at one fireworks display and your night vision's gone for 20 minutes...what am I missing here?



There are endless different levels of Night Vision, It may be difficult to maintain scotopic, but lower phototopic or maybe higher mesotopic could be possible. Recovery would be quicker since he is already adapted in a dark environment as well.


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 16, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> my smaller headlamps can sort of fit under my hard hat. so, maybe you could get a little Zebra H51r and just wear it under the hat. or wear it around your neck like this. if it absolutely has to mount on the hard hat, maybe marry the H51r to the Pelican rubber strap.



Also, if the ZebraLight H51r would work as the red light, I think the ZebraLight headlamp mod I did for a baseball cap visor in the ZebraLight Mods thread would also work for a hard hat visor.


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Oct 17, 2011)

cexshun said:


> I realize these are very specific requirement, which is why I came here to ask about it.
> 
> I do professional fireworks throughout the year. When firing electronic shows, I often have to read off of a cue sheet while hitting button on the firing panel. Obviously with fireworks, preserving my night vision is rather important. Also, I'll be wearing a hardhat with a face shield. I've spoken at length with my crew, and nobody seems to be able to find a light t fit our needs.
> 
> ...



Do you already have the hard hats? And if so can you tell us what model or post a pic? Depending on how they are configured could lead to different mounting solutions. For example if the face shield has a large enough rim then I think V's baseball hat clip mod would be best with a red zebralight AA like the Zebralight H51r or H51Fr (the difference just being the F model has a frosted lens for more of a floodlight beam and the one without the F has a nice wide beam but a hotspot in the middle). They should be plenty bright enough at 100 lumens and run on common AA's (although folks here greatly recommend Nimh rechargeables or lithium like energizer L91). They have multiple brightness levels too, and realize on a AA you get slightly less than an hour runtime on max, and even less with alkaline so if you need more than that either medium might be better or be ready with another AA in your pocket.

I have a hard hat w/ shield and ear protection. Its a Rockman Premium Lumberjack. I dont usually use it at night but tried to adapt my zebralight H51w to it just to see it it would work. The H51r would be identical. It works fine. Here is a pic of some of my logging tools:






The strap wont ride up on this helmet because of the integrated face shield and ear protection mounts. I have the headband under these mounts:





However due to the protruding rim I did have to raise the headlamp pretty high so the beam would clear it. I havent used it like this but the silicone holder seems sticky enough that it stays put. Extended use and wet conditions may differ though. Here is a beam shot, you can see the rim still blocks some of the light but I got the hotspot above it ok:





The zebralight is also very low profile and a much bigger light might interfere with the shield being able to flip up or down:




It does just barely touch it as it flips up and down, but works just fine.

With the shield fully up the light is unobstructed too.





I plan on trying V's rim-clip mod when I get the clip and an extra silicone holder (I'm down to one right now). That way the light can be angled down a lot more for close up stuff without having to tip your head. But as is works just fine minus the rim blocking the lower half the beam.

And lastly I bet you didnt think a fellow with an anime avatar would be into logging. Yeah I admit I have a strange combination of hobbies. :nana:


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 17, 2011)

Good visuals, DIΩDΣ. 

And I think it's worth mentioning (as robo did) that with some hats/helmets/etc., it's possible to wear the ZebraLight headlamp on it's headband underneath the hat (just normal style) as long as the style of hat in question allows it. 

Wearing the headband as normally intended (simple beneath the hat) would of course the simplest solution all around -- but sometimes things get a bit pinched space-wise if the hat in question sits too far down for comfortable placement of the headband around the head and across the forehead. 

Not being a frequent hard hat user (and never using one with a headlamp), I'm not sure how wearing a headband would work under a hard hat (even as unobtrusive as the ZL headbands are). 

I know with a baseball cap, I can wear the headband beneath it, although that doesn't leave much wiggle room for adjustment in terms of either hat or headband positioning (which is why I came up with that visor holder). 

It was also mentioned about wearing the ZebraLight lamp around the neck/across the chest, and realistically ZebraLight sends you everything you need for that short of a bit of sting or paracord. Instead of having to make an elastic holder as shown in some examples, it's probably easier just to use the extra included lamp holder that ZebraLight sends as part of the package and run the preferred string or cord through it to wear around your neck. Then you just angle the light as needed for reading or whatever. And it's an easy solution that doesn't require any special manipulation to configure it with a hat. The downside to wearing it this way is that the light doesn't move with your head for any other needed directional use.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 17, 2011)

That silicon holder sure looks pretty.


I have tried the silicon holder before but found it too bulky for pocket carry. Also it takes a bit of time and effort to put the light inside the holder and remove it. If I remember correctly, I had to remove the tail cap first before I can push the light through the silicon holder. And if you intend to use the clip, you have to remove the clip every time you use the silicon holder. The swiveling clip on the H51s allows the light to be used as desk lamp and overhead light without attaching a magnet to tail cap.

With an elastic holder, transforming from one light to another doesn't require removing and reinstalling the clip.


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Oct 17, 2011)

varuscelli said:


> Good visuals, DIΩDΣ.
> 
> And I think it's worth mentioning (as robo did) that with some hats/helmets/etc., it's possible to wear the ZebraLight headlamp on it's headband underneath the hat (just normal style) as long as the style of hat in question allows it.



Thanks... yeah I didnt even try mine to see if I could wear it under... for one thing when I am wearing that hardhat its almost certain my head is going to be quite sweaty and would always prefer it to be on the helmet instead of my head in that situation. But with a face shield having the light under it would probably cause too much of a glare problem, mine has a screen but I imagine the clear ones would have similar glare issues. Still waiting on the OP to give us some more details...

David - if he is getting a red light for a specific usage I dont think he is too worried about how bulky the stock holder is for pocket carry or how many other multiple uses like for an edc. I for one like the silicone holder (but use the nite ize for some uses too) I dont remove the tailcap but yeah I do have to take the clip on and off. For a purpose light these issues really dont matter.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Might not matter to you. Might matter to other people. Now he knows there is more than one option to carry and use.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Oct 17, 2011)

davidt1 said:


> Might not matter to you. Might matter to other people. Now he knows there is more than one option to carry and use.



since this isn't a Zebra mod thread, and since the pics you posted above have little relevance to the OP's request, could you at least post smaller pics or just provide a link to the thread that they or pics similar have already been posted?


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 17, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> since this isn't a Zebra mod thread, and since the pics you posted above have little relevance to the OP's request, could you at least post smaller pics or just provide a link to the thread that they or pics similar have already been posted?



No. The pictures show how various ways a ZL light can be used. They are not instructions how to do the mods. The first one might give the OP an idea that he can use a lanyard over his helmet instead of a regular headband. And if he uses a lanyard, then he can carry it in his pocket when not in use. I guess I could snap a red filter on it as to be more on topic.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Oct 17, 2011)

davidt1 said:


> I guess I could snap a red filter on it as to be more on topic.



would you? that would be nice.


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 17, 2011)

DIΩDΣ;3772140 said:


> But with a face shield having the light under it would probably cause too much of a glare problem, mine has a screen but I imagine the clear ones would have similar glare issues. Still waiting on the OP to give us some more details...



Good point about the face shields. I think that would surely cause glare issues if the ZL headband was worn standard headband style, and the OP did include hard hat with face shield -- so there goes that idea. 

The face shield would very likely rule out the visor holder, too (depending on the nature of the shield/helmet interface). 

The face shield might make a strong case for a wearable neck lanyard style holder like one of the various ones shown. 

Wearing the headband on the hard hat itself like you showed might be just the right answer, depending on how much the visor protrudes and blocks light (which also might make a good case for some version of one of the T-shaped Spark headlamps...(?)).


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 17, 2011)

davidt1 said:


> That silicon holder sure looks pretty.
> 
> I have tried the silicon holder before but found it too bulky for pocket carry. Also it takes a bit of time and effort to put the light inside the holder and remove it. If I remember correctly, I had to remove the tail cap first before I can push the light through the silicon holder. And if you intend to use the clip, you have to remove the clip every time you use the silicon holder.



Yeah, those stretch elastic holders you make would definitely be more pocketable and in many cases would offer distinct convenience advantages. Very cool and creative mod, David. 

On the effort to insert and remove the lamp from the silicon holder, I don't keep the pocket clip on mine so I don't find it troublesome. It takes only a few seconds at most to insert or remove the lamp. If I take the time to remove the tailcap before inserting the lamp into the holder, it takes a few more seconds than just pushing the lamp into the holder. The holders are pliable enough that you don't really even have to remove the tailcap (but maybe that varies a bit lamp to lamp). I could see where it would be an issue if the pocket clip were left in place. But still, if someone is going out with the intent to use the light as a tool for a specific task for the evening like the fireworks duty, the few seconds that it takes to place the lamp into the silicon holder seems a very small thing to deal with (at least, the way I picture the working scenario).


----------



## GHOSTMONKEY (Oct 18, 2011)

I can speak for the Petzl duo, literally take this badboy underwater just fine. Screamin deal @ backcountry.com


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Oct 18, 2011)

GHOSTMONKEY said:


> I can speak for the Petzl duo, literally take this badboy underwater just fine. Screamin deal @ backcountry.com



Seems kinda pricey to me for old school technology, but if I'm not mistaken the Duo isnt a red light anyhow, which is what the OP is after.


----------



## simples (Oct 19, 2011)

DIΩDΣ;3773038 said:


> Seems kinda pricey to me for old school technology, but if I'm not mistaken the Duo isnt a red light anyhow, which is what the OP is after.



Interesting thought ! 

The Petzl Duo is only dated as far as the internals. It still comes with a halogen bulb as it has been around for some time. The battery box and lamp is however far more durable and of far higher quality than what comes on most headtorches these days. Upgraded with the best LEDs you get something with better performance than any of the off shelf headlamps suggested, both in terms of durability and LED specification.

Before this turned into a zebralight thread, the original poster asked for something that has a red LED, runs from AA batteries and can be bolted permanently to a helmet. The Duo has helmet fixings when you remove the headband and runs on AA batteries. The Duo can be fitted easily with a full flood red Cree LED (probably a margin better than you ould get in a typical red LED flashlight).

Controversial I realize, as the Zebralight is obviously the answer to all the problems of the world, but I was going to suggest this !!

http://www.ammazzzon.commm/Mr-Coffee-4-Cup-Programmable-Coffeemaker

Like the zebralight, doesn't fit the critera at all, but does make a wicked cup of coffee, and that could be a little red LED indicator that I spy down near the bottom.


----------



## Bolster (Oct 19, 2011)

simples said:


> Before this turned into a zebralight thread, the original poster asked for something that has a red LED, runs from AA batteries and can be bolted permanently to a helmet....Controversial I realize, as the Zebralight is obviously the answer to all the problems of the world, but I was going to suggest this !!...Like the zebralight, doesn't fit the critera at all...



He's right. If you look past the sarcasm, these requirements just can't be met by a Zebralight. Zebralight 

- doesn't use AA, 
- doesn't come in red, and 
- can't be bolted to a helmet. 

So would all of you Zebra fanboys just back off? This can't be done with a Zebralight!!


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 19, 2011)

Bolster said:


>



Bolster, I've seen this great looking mount posted by you in the Zebralight Mods thread, but have you discussed it in any detail -- that is, exactly what the mount is and how you put it together? I bet people would be curious to know -- and I know I certainly am! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bolster (Oct 19, 2011)

I'd love to, Varuscelli, but Simple has defined it out of existence in post #23, so even I myself doubt that it's real. I'm having something of an existential crisis over it. 

LOL, seriously, it is just a simple clamp mechanism for two Zebralights. Honestly there's not much to it, but I'll field any questions you have. It's aluminum, and it works like a "sandwich". I plan to make a single mount as soon as the new H502 is out...just waiting EVER SO PATIENTLY for that one.

Between you, me, and the fencepost, just looping the headband around the helmet works very well. Most helmet mounted lights you see use a band. Simple, effective, cheap. A hard mount is "nice to have" but not necessary.


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 19, 2011)

Bolster said:


> LOL, seriously, it is just a simple clamp mechanism for two Zebralights. Honestly there's not much to it, but I'll field any questions you have. It's aluminum, and it works like a "sandwich". I plan to make a single mount as soon as the new H502 is out...just waiting EVER SO PATIENTLY for that one.



Actually what I meant was what is the nature/description of the clamp? What was its original intended use or range of uses? And did you modify it at all or intuitively recognize that the existing clamp was right for fitting for a couple of ZebraLights and then fixed it to the hard hat? What I couldn't tell was whether you somehow manufactured or machined it or figured out a creative alternate use for an existing clamp.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Oct 19, 2011)

here is a link to Bolster's original hemet mount thread.

- Robo the Librarian


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 19, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> here is a link to Bolster's original hemet mount thread.
> 
> - Robo the Librarian



Ahh, that's what I wanted to know! I had seen only the photo in the ZebraLight Mods thread and not the original post. I guess the mods thread didn't contain a link back to Bolster's original thread (or at least I didn't see it if it was there). 

Fantastic work by Bolster! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

I envy the talent you have to conceive and execute something like that so well. Outstanding.


----------



## simples (Oct 19, 2011)

Bolster said:


> but Simple has defined it out of existence in post #23, so even I myself doubt that it's real. I'm having something of an existential crisis over it.



Excellent point, really well made.

So where exactly does Cexhun (post 1) go to purchase this fantastic helmet fixing system for the red zebralight. Looks a bit of a bargain for $100 including the zebralights. I think I'll get one of these set ups too.

Seriously though, the red AA zebralight looks a good bet for the job (about 65 bucks ??). Could it just be put on front of helmet with 4 holes and a couple of zip ties?


----------



## Bolster (Oct 19, 2011)

Actually Simples wins the argument at the end of the day. A fair amount of effort goes into making a decent clamp and - oh did I mention -- you need a mill with tooling, that'll set you back $1500. You could get your local machinist to make you something but custom machining always comes with sticker shock. I am hoping to make a single clamp of much simpler design that I could actually sell on occasion to a CPF'er who wanted one. (Never considered a production run of the doubles clamps because I couldn't imagine anybody crazy enough to want them, besides me). Note the double clamp DOES NOT WORK with just one light...you would have to insert at least a round spacer. 

What I would do, if I had no mill, and if I wanted to use a Zebra, is glue the silicone or rubber holder to the hardhat. Like Varuscelli did with his clip, only I'd glue the holder directly to the helmet.

I would love to ask: what would the forum think would be a proper amount to pay for the double zebra clamp? What would be an appropriate price for a SINGLE light clamp? But if I did that it would be serious thread derailment. However a personal message would be appreciated.


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 19, 2011)

Bolster, I don't know what to say about a price, and I'm not sure how many folks would go for a double clamp over a single clamp (although I know there are those who would), but I think making one or both available for sale to forum members is a great idea, especially if you could keep it in a price range to be both affordable to the buyer and profitable to you.


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 19, 2011)

Bolster said:


> What I would do, if I had no mill, and if I wanted to use a Zebra, is glue the silicone or rubber holder to the hardhat. Like Varuscelli did with his clip, only I'd glue the holder directly to the helmet.



Or glue one of the silicon holders to a very thin metal plate that could itself be drilled and attached to the hard hat more securely (bolted or screwed) so that the holder unit could be attached and removed at will.


----------



## Bolster (Oct 20, 2011)

varuscelli said:


> ...especially if you could keep it in a price range to be both affordable to the buyer...



Which would be? 



varuscelli said:


> Or glue one of the silicon holders to a very thin metal plate that could itself be drilled and attached to the hard hat more securely (bolted or screwed) so that the holder unit could be attached and removed at will.



That's a capital idea. And I don't think you could ever machine a holder that could compete with this for simplicity, durability, and economy. So I would not expect to see a big market in rigid helmet clamps.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Oct 20, 2011)

Bolster said:


> Which would be?
> 
> 
> That's a capital idea. And I don't think you could ever machine a holder that could compete with this for simplicity, durability, and economy. So I would not expect to see a big market in rigid helmet clamps.



would $20 per holder be viable? that's about what the Pelican helmet mount costs.

what about punching two holes in the helmet bill and zip-tying the silcone holder to the helmet?


----------



## Bolster (Oct 20, 2011)

Well the customer is always right, so, if it seems like a $20 item, that's what it is, regardless of how much time or material it takes to make it. Sure, if it were mass produced in China, maybe. As a custom job...not even close. Typical machine shop prices are $50/hr, and that bracket would take maybe a half day after you'd done a couple of them. So this probably signals a very early death to any fantasy I had of making clamps for sale. They'd probably cost more than the Zebralight itself. Better to know now than later!


----------



## robostudent5000 (Oct 20, 2011)

Bolster said:


> Well the customer is always right, so, if it seems like a $20 item, that's what it is, regardless of how much time or material it takes to make it. Sure, if it were mass produced in China, maybe. As a custom job...not even close. Typical machine shop prices are $50/hr, and that bracket would take maybe a half day after you'd done a couple of them. So this probably signals a very early death to any fantasy I had of making clamps for sale. Better to know now than later!



lol! uh, my opinion may not be a good gauge on this. afterall, i'm the guy who continues to use $5 headlamps almost exclusively. i'm cheap.


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 20, 2011)

It will be interesting to see if the OP/cexshun chimes back in to let folks know what he thinks about the suggestions...or what he might have found via separate research.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 20, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> would you? that would be nice.



Sure. Let me begin by saying that everything I carry and every mod I make are based on the "the only useful tool is the one you have with you when you need it" philosophy. Think about this for moment. Say you are in a building and an earthquake/fire occurs and there is no electricity. You need light, specially hand-free light, to help yourself and others to get to safety. But how are you gonna to do that when your single purpose bulky headlamp is in the trunk of your car? What does any of this have anything to do with the OP? It sure does. He might have to perform his job at moment's notice while his gear bag is not within reach. If he has his tools on his person, he can be ready in seconds instead of minutes. 

I have estimated that the cost of my version of a red headlamp to be well under $100.

Zebralight H51w headlamp: $64
Cord/shoelace headband: $.50
Cord lock and elastic sleeve $.50
Gorilla tape $.25
Red filter $.50

I didn't use a hard hat for this project, so some imagination is needed. On the left is the materials I EDC on my person at all times: headlamp, tape, filters. A few strips of gorilla tape can secure the headband to the hard hat, if necessary. Since the lanyard headband is so cheap and easy to make, you can leave one on the hard hat permanently. For those who have used Gorilla tape, I don't need to explain how strong this stuff is. You can leave the tape on the hard hat under water for a month and it will still stick.







Put on the red filter when you need a red headlamp



p


----------



## robostudent5000 (Oct 20, 2011)

davidt1 said:


> Put on the red filter when you need a red headlamp



sweet. i think i asked this in the Zebra mod thread, but i'll ask here again; what did you use for the filter? (*Edit* - nevermind, i see you answered in the other thread.)

also, it's nice how you did the pics side by side so they would get shrunk down. i wish more people would post pics of reasonable size. smaller pics work just as good as big pics in most cases and make the threads easier to navigate. thanks.


----------



## Bolster (Oct 20, 2011)

Here's an appealing helmet mount, it's dead simple, too, a slice of extruded aluminum. For surefire handhelds. THAT's how you get the price down to $20. 

http://www.galls.com/style-FL879-ge...s;jsessionid=429DD1EA2A7B58596331CD289991E1AC

Also there are these Pelican-specific stamped-steel holders, they're below $20: 

http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/pelican-helmet-flashlight-holders.html

One issue I had with my "Rhino" design, is that I wanted to cradle my Zebras in non-marring safety. But if you'd just bore a hole and use a setscrew to crank down on the light (as in the first link), it could be done much, much less expensively. At the cost of a pock-mark on your zebralight.


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 20, 2011)

Bolster said:


> One issue I had with my "Rhino" design, is that I wanted to cradle my Zebras in non-marring safety. But if you'd just bore a hole and use a setscrew to crank down on the light (as in the first link), it could be done much, much less expensively. At the cost of a pock-mark on your zebralight.



On your design, would it be possible to glue a couple of thin strips of rubber or felt to the inside of the clamp where it comes into contact with the ZebraLight lamp to provide a buffer between the metal of the clamp and the metal of the light? Just a thought to keep the metal-to-metal contact from happening.


----------



## simples (Oct 20, 2011)

I might have missed it, but has anyone suggested the H51r with red XPE yet ? 

http://www.zebralight.com/H51r-Red-LED-AA-Headlamp_p_63.html


----------



## cave dave (Oct 20, 2011)

I have the Zebralight Red H501r and it is super bright, much more so than a white led with a filter.

If I wanted to attach it to a hard hat I would use the simple and cheap "Petzl Helmet clips". I have used these for years on caving helmets and they work just fine and make the light easy to remove or put on. They just act lik hooks over the rim to keep the light from sliding up.


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 20, 2011)

cave dave said:


> I have the Zebralight Red H501r and it is super bright, much more so than a white led with a filter.
> 
> If I wanted to attach it to a hard hat I would use the simple and cheap "Petzl Helmet clips". I have used these for years on caving helmets and they work just fine and make the light easy to remove or put on. They just act lik hooks over the rim to keep the light from sliding up.



Those Petzl helmet clips look great, Dave. They sound like they'd address the concern of the OP of the headlamp strap riding up the side of the helmet. Combine those with the ZebraLight H51r (the one I think you meant instead of H501r) and he's got one very workable option. Great suggestion!


----------



## psychbeat (Oct 20, 2011)

aside from the helmet clips a stripe of silicone of some sort on the back of the strap
might help. Im looking into some in the homemade lights section.

I added some shoe goo to my two fish handlebar straps but its a bit too hard.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ft-silocone-for-applying-to-straps-suggestion


----------



## Bolster (Oct 20, 2011)

varuscelli said:


> On your design, would it be possible to glue a couple of thin strips of rubber or felt to the inside of the clamp where it comes into contact with the ZebraLight lamp to provide a buffer between the metal of the clamp and the metal of the light? Just a thought to keep the metal-to-metal contact from happening.



Yes, they're there, but the "bumper strips" don't show up in the photos. I actually used a high quality electrician's tape. No metal-metal contact. 

Get this: I added the thickness of the tape to the size of the bored hole (which made the indents). So the indents that hold the lights are "expecting" to see a layer of tape and an H501. The fit is very precise. More precise than necessary. Machinists like to do that kind of stuff. 

So is the OP still around? Or is it just us red-light nuts?


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 20, 2011)

Bolster said:


> Yes, they're there, but the "bumper strips" don't show up in the photos. I actually used a high quality electrician's tape. No metal-metal contact.
> 
> So is the OP still around? Or is it just us red-light nuts?



Ahh, sorry! I misunderstood what you were saying in that previous quote. 

Not a peep out of the OP since the original question. But I'm learning a lot as we go, so I'm fine with it.


----------

